

 Out-of-work job applicants told unemployed need not apply - startuprules
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Outofwork-job-applicants-told-cnnm-3498252371.html?x=0

======
jamesbritt
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1408813>

